# 2nd problem in only 3 days of ownership



## NJDieselNut (Dec 15, 2016)

Got a CEL on the trip home from picking up the car at the dealer on Saturday. 2nd problem popped up this evening while running errands. Not a low adblue warning, but a..

"Incorrect exhaust fluid added: Engine start will not be possible when driving range reaches 0 miles. Consult nearest service center." 

I haven't touched the addblue tank. WTF! It goes in for the CEL tomorrow. It's a CPO 2014 328xd with 43,800 miles when I picked it up. 

CPO? Really? I'm pissed. I know BMW's are quircky like other European cars, but this? In 3 days these issues! I feel in my gut like I'm going to get it back from the dealer only to see the CEL or some other issue shortly after. I ordered a scan tool today.

My relationship with this car went from completely in love to disappointed after the CEL, to really angry now. Does this fluid warning mean that the adblue tank will have to be drained, the tank line drained? Jesus.

I've been driving VW diesels since 2000, putting nearly 580K miles on them in total. My latest cheating Passat TDI had nearly 95,000 trouble free miles when VW took it back last Thursday.

I guess you have to pay to play. But in the first 3 days? It's got 6K miles left on the first warranty then the CPO warranty starts. I hope I don't end up taking it in every month for something.

End rant.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Be sure to complain at SaferCar.gov


----------



## NJDieselNut (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Doug. Is that supposed to be funny? Look, I've done some research on these, and I'm not new to owning and even working on diesels some (VW's). Just venting. I appreciate any helpful info though. I want this car to work. I like it and plan on driving the wheels off of it.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

For years I've suspected that some dealerships take short cuts when it comes to CPO certification.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

NJDieselNut said:


> "Incorrect exhaust fluid added: Engine start will not be possible when driving range reaches 0 miles. Consult nearest service center."
> 
> I haven't touched the addblue tank. WTF! It goes in for the CEL tomorrow. It's a CPO 2014 328xd with 43,800 miles when I picked it up.


I had the same problem on my '14 535d -- ended up being a bad sensor. They'll get it fixed either way.

Cheers,


----------



## NJDieselNut (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I would contact the selling dealer (I think I recall you saying you would have it serviced at a different dealer due to distance) and demand the entire service history. 
If you see a whole bunch of service events for CEL's / warnings and your state has a cooling off period for car purchase consider taking it back.
If neither applies, give them a chance to fix it. 

Do you know how long it was sitting at dealer unsold? BMWs tend to give a variety of funky messages when the battery has run low. If your car was sitting for a few weeks these messages could be caused by low battery voltage. Just guessing here, but it's happened before.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

F32Fleet said:


> For years I've suspected that some dealerships take short cuts when it comes to CPO certification.


CPO "certification" is a joke. The only thing that is certified is BMW's willingness to risk taking one of their cars to 100k under warranty.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

skilletbgm said:


> I had the same problem on my '14 535d -- ended up being a bad sensor. They'll get it fixed either way.
> 
> Cheers,


I would concur. It is a rather basic issue, bad sensor or someone actually put in the incorrect fluid in the DEF tank. Either way make them fix it to you satisfaction. Shouldn't be the end of the world as we know it!:thumbup:


----------



## NJDieselNut (Dec 15, 2016)

I got it back today. They replaced the two NOx sensors, and I think another one (can't remember, the service receipt is in the car), as well as cleaning the Adblue injector which they said had some build up on it. They also said it was "out of program", whatever that means and reprogrammed it, as evidenced by my clock being set to 12hr vs 24hr the way I had it before. Everything seems fine. No CEL for now. I'm still in love, and haven't yet gotten a chance outside of my 42 mile each way commute to go for a fun drive.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

NJDieselNut said:


> I got it back today. They replaced the two NOx sensors, and I think another one (can't remember, the service receipt is in the car), as well as cleaning the Adblue injector which they said had some build up on it. They also said it was "out of program", whatever that means and reprogrammed it, as evidenced by my clock being set to 12hr vs 24hr the way I had it before. Everything seems fine. No CEL for now. I'm still in love, and haven't yet gotten a chance outside of my 42 mile each way commute to go for a fun drive.


I would think that they should have flushed the entire DEF system. I wonder what caused it to be out of program. Good luck.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

NJDieselNut said:


> I got it back today. They replaced the two NOx sensors, and I think another one (can't remember, the service receipt is in the car), as well as cleaning the Adblue injector which they said had some build up on it. They also said it was "out of program", whatever that means and reprogrammed it, as evidenced by my clock being set to 12hr vs 24hr the way I had it before. Everything seems fine. No CEL for now. I'm still in love, and haven't yet gotten a chance outside of my 42 mile each way commute to go for a fun drive.


1. Question EVERYTHING a BMW dealer tells you... 'The CPO program will catch any non-conformatance, and return your car to factory new condition" or "the car was 'out of program'" or ...anything.

2. DEF fluid has no 'sensor' that tests it's composition. AFAIK, the DDE measures the DEF based on how much it needs to inject in order to drive the value of the downstream NOX to the right range. WHen the DDE has to command 100% of the DEF flow and the NOX _still_ shows values too high, the DDE decides "wrong DEF'.

In fact, a clogged DEF injector, or malfunctioning, can trip this error- the DDE is sending a command, it assumes the injector is delivering the dose, yet the NOX doesn't respond. It is a fault that is deduced from how the ssytem responds, and relies on multiple sensors and controls to trigger this 'decision'......There is no code for 'clogged DEF injector'

(This is an example of the problem many face when people thing "I got this code, what part needs replacing?" Sometimes yes, but not always.)

Do you have a great BMW diesel tech? Did he carefully run appropriate test plans? Interpret them right? Does he have a deep understanding of the diesel emissions system??? Let's hope.

3. Are your tires and brake pads over 50% on this fresh CPO? They should be. Did you get the written CPO certification form the dealer is REQUIRED to give you?

4. "Out of Program" isn't a recognized description of a condition of a BMW diesel. Must be a highly trained service advisor trying to explain some difficult & complex issue to a customer. :angel:


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds like out of program means that they reprogrammed the ECU DME for some reason or updated software. Either way, it would have me concerned and want to get more info rather than just accept the "out of program". As @Ard mentioned, you should be asking lots of questions rather than just accepting what limited to no information your SA provided.


----------

